# homepages "verkleinern"



## Guest (21. Okt 2006)

hi
aber ich hab einen leeren iframe und will auf klick hin eine Seite darin anzeigen, da der iframe klein (300,300) ist
soll möglichst die ganze seite zu sehen sein. 

geht das?


----------



## Evil-Devil (23. Okt 2006)

Mit oder ohne Scrollbalken? Wenn ohne, dann nur mit einem passenden Layout.


----------



## Gast (23. Okt 2006)

ohne schrollbalken, es soll ne art preview sein


----------



## Evil-Devil (23. Okt 2006)

Dann könntest auch einen Screenshot in das Fenster einbinden. Ansonsten wüsst ich echt nur die Möglichkeit über das Layout.


----------



## Gast (24. Okt 2006)

müsste ich den schreenshot manuell machen, oder gibst dafür ne funktion?

ansonsten erklär mal wie du das mit dem layout machen willst


----------



## Evil-Devil (24. Okt 2006)

@screenshot: natürlich selber machen. Kenne keine Möglichkeit mal so eben einen Screeny zu machen und den automatisch auf den Server zu laden.

@LAyout: Naja, was genau zeigt die Preview denn? Eines deiner Projekte oder eine andere Website die nicht von dir ist? Bei letzteren geht es nur über einen Screenshot, andernfalls kannst du eine MiniVersion der Homepage erstellen dir dort vorgestellt ist und in dem Frame darstellen.


----------



## Gast (24. Okt 2006)

gibts eine spezielle methode die homepage zu verkleinern?

oder muss alles selbst geschrieben werden?


----------



## Evil-Devil (25. Okt 2006)

Du musst schon alles selbst schreiben. Sonst wäre die Welt der Webprogrammierung schon Meilen weiter


----------



## Gast (25. Okt 2006)

klingt sehr kompliziert

trotzdem danke


----------

